# commercial cookery and education



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

i was just thinking about my ongoing training, both in regards to where iam going and as to employer support. So given that, iam wondering if ,technically , if there is something as overtraining and wondering what other peoples opinions on this are. 

Also does anyones employers make any commitments or assists in further training?

Just curious.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well I don't know exactly the way they train for trades in Australia, but here in the U.S. a couple of the hotels I have worked for offered tuition reimbersment for classses pertaining to the field which you are working or if you decide to train for a field that is encompassed in the company. And they belive in ongoing-continuing education in order to help their company grow. They try to think ahead. In example...If you work for this hotel as a pantry cook and you decide to take culinary or restaurant managenent classes at a local school they offer tuition reimbersment. Then say after two years you decide to go to another workplace stay there for 3 years and get experience, then you decide to got to another workplace stay there for how ever many years you decide, and so on to another place. When you have enough experience to hold a managerial position you will look at different places to work. And the company that provided you with reimbersment might be an option to look at. They like to help you grow in your education so that in the future you can possibly help them grow or at least offer your abilaties to another workplace in the same industry. Even though you might not work for this same employer in the future, they feel that they have helped in making another canidate availible for possible future job openings. As for me, I like learning something new everyday!

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited October 03, 2000).]


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

fair enough.

Here in Australia, we have the following career paths:

grade 3) - qualified chef
grade 4) - chef de partie/sous chef
grade 5) - executive chef/FB manager
grade 6) - executive chef/fb mgr and up

currently, my studies are within 2 months of grade 4 and 2.5yrs of grade 6.

Obviously the external studies are very important (read compliments the training and experience ex inhouse)

Given that, grades 3 to 4 entail 2.5 years school each, then gr 5 takes 18 months and gr6 1yr, this is a considerable investment in time.

to put things into perspective, 4yr apprenticeship + trade course, + commercial cookery level 4, + lvl 5 diploma hospitality mgnt course, + Adv Diploma hospitality mgmnt lvl 6 - total 7.5yrs and 97 subjects.

anyway, check out the Aus standards at: http://tafensw.edu.au/courses/vocational/index.htm under commercial cookery.

Heheh, if started from scratch at university like this, by now i would have a double Doctorate (muahah)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Trully scary thought....Dr Shu there's just a place in surgery for you. Scapel vs Knife
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

yep, that is true, heh, also as a challenge i was also thinking about learning to speak french as well as cantonese at the same time.

Hehe, looking for challenges.


----------

